# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Quiero ser delgado!

## magikko

mido 1,70 y peso 80 kilotes.

Pesaba 75.. pero en mis "buenos tiempos" pesaba 72..

MALDITO DICIEMBRE! Comí de toooodo y desde entonces, se me ha quedado un hambre que no para, me acostumbré a comer como loco. ¿Resultado? 80 kilos, posiblemente 81..

No me gusta, mi ropa ya me aprieta poquito y no quiero, ahora no solo es el 14 de febrero (puaj! puaj!) si no que ahora es mi panza. (Tengo panza, como que mi cuerpo tienede a engorda en esa zona, ustedes saben "tengo un salvavidas")

¿Como bajo de peso de forma segura? Por el momento estoy evitando los refrescos embotellados, ahora solo tomo agua (bueno, eso trato) Uno dice: ¿Coca cola? ñaaa... dejaré de tomar todo eso... Luego uno se da cuenta de lo complicado que puede ser apesar de parecer fácil. 

Pero hay que tener animos! Metas cortas para motivarme! 

*NO MÁS REFRESCOS DE COLA!*

Despues, pienso dejar de comer tanto pan dulce (conchas, cuernitos, hojaldras, novias, tutis, telefonos, panqués y demás delicias que tanto amo).

Internet está lleno de todo: Dieta de las manzanas, dieta de la piña, dietas de desintoxicacion y de 1500 calorias. 

¿?¿?¿? 

¿Alguien ha intentado con exito? Tips, ¿consejos? ¿esperiencias? ¿recomendaciones? ¿resultados y mentiras?


Pd: Intenté salir a correr... pero estoy en mis practicas profecionales y salgo de la casa a las 8:00 am y regreso a las 9:00 pm)

:(

Edito: Haré una lista de dietas y consejos aquí abajo:

*Lista de dietas de internet:*

Dieta uno: 10 kilos en un mes.

Esta dieta dice que puedes bajar hasta 10 kilos en un mes. 10 kilos en un mes me suena irreal! De todas formas la he leido y la he comparado con las cosas que como actualmente y me da la impresion de que comería más de lo que ya como. (La palabra sexy en la direccion de la pagina me hizo dudar, pero despues de verla no la veo tan mal) ¿Que opinan?

http://www.dietasexy.com/dietas-adel...s-10-kilos.php

----------


## El Munir

Desayuno:
10 almendras crudas
1 vaso y medio de leche desnatada

Almuerzo:
1 rebanada de pan integral
100 g. de pavo o jamón de york
1 nuez

Comida:
130 g. de emperador o pechuga a la plancha
300 g. de verdura (200 si son guisantes o habas)
10 almendras crudas
1 manzana, naranja, o 3 mandarinas

Merienda:
Almuerzo o Desayuno

Cena:
300 g. de ensalada (SIN MAÍZ, una cucharada de aceite, sólo vinagre de módena, no del normal)
2 latas de atún
1 kiwi (OBLIGATORIO)

Puedes repetir Merienda HASTA 3 veces al día, sin que sea esto necesario.
DEBES bebes entre 2 y 3 litros de agua al día.
DEBES caminar 4 horas por semana. Si quieres, puedes untarte gel de aloe vera en la zona en que más quieras perder antes de salir a caminar.
No puedes pasar ni menos de una hora, ni más de cuatro sin comer. Es importante.
Puedes tomar coca-cola light o zero, o infusiones con sacarina (también puedes echar sacarina a la leche), pero nada de esto cuenta para el mínimo de agua diario (por no se qué del hipotálamo xD)
DEBES hacer un día de comida libre a la semana. Este día puedes comer exactamente lo que te de la gana, olvidando las pautas de tiempo, agua, etc.


A mí me va genial con ésta, no se come mal, sólo es un pelín monótona.

Un saludo y suerte!

----------


## MagDani

¿Has probado a hacer algo de deporte?
No solo se trata de comer poco o pocas calorías, también hay que quemar las que ya tienes.


Hay ejercicios que ademas son divertidos como la dieta del cucurucho (comer poco y F**lar mucho) bueno o salir a correr o al gimnasio.

Y anímate hombre que tampoco es para tanto, que parece que todo te va mal, y recuerda que en los gimnasios. en los parques etc se liga mucho.

PD. yo llevo desde octubre de baja con una pierna rota (bueno me he incorporado esta semana) sin hacer ejercicio y zampando por aburrimiento y también me he metido unos cuantos kilitos jeje.

Un abrazo

Daniel

----------


## Weribongui

Perder 10 kilos en un mes, no solo es irreal , sino que en casi afirmativo seria muy peligroso para tu salud. 

Da la casualidad que yo he empezado hace algo mas de 1 mes una dieta. En el tiempo que llevo he perdido 5 kilos. Y cuento con el apoyo incondicional de mi querido Luis Olmedo que me supervisa jajaja. 
Tambien es cierto que me he metido en un gimnasio y voy regularmente.

Como norma basica, elimina de tu alimentación la bolleria industrial, alimentos grasos y todo eso tan delicioso que siempre has sabido que muy sano no es, pero que esta muy rico.
La dieta no es tanto dieta sino interiorizar una rutina de alimentación saludable.

Evita los hidratos de carbono por las noches y los dias de poco esfuerzo. Las pautas El munir no estan mal , pero no vas a tener que comer pollo todos los dias. Ni tienes que empezar drasticamente asi.

Eso si, olvidate de dietas milagrosas, aqui se pierde comiendo bien y haciendo ejercicio.

----------


## El Munir

Tiene toda la razón Weribongui, en general lo que debes hacer es comer bien, sin importar del todo qué. Y también es verdad que la dieta que he puesto es realmente monótona, pero bueno, funciona  :Smile1: . Aunque no la hicieras igual, sí te recomiendo sin lugar a dudas lo del agua y lo de no pasar ni menos de una hora ni más de cuatro sin comer. Y no comer hidratos por la noche (de hecho, si no haces ejercicio, no comas hidratos xD). Por cierto, olvide decir que con la dieta que puse es OBLIGATORIO hacer un día de comida absolutamente libre a la semana, para no cargar, digamos. Y también olvidé decir que es muy rica en proteínas, así que si te metes al gimnasio a la vez verás resultados soprendentes (con eróticos resultados, como diría Moe xDDD)

Saludos

----------


## Magnano

Desde experiencia propia, lo único que he hecho para perder peso (16 kilos) es hacer mucho deporte, controlar las cenas un poco, y olvidarte de fritos, salsas de estas de acompañamiento, dulces a partir de medio dia (por la mañana sin excesos, un capricho se puede)

un abrazo

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo de magia se un mojoncillo de pato, pero de este tema algo sí que puede q sepa... aunque solo sea un poquto!

Vamos a ver, quieres perder peso? Lo primero: OLVIDATE DE DIETAS MILAGROSAS "PIERDE 10 KILOS EN 10 DÍAS", "REDUCE TU ABDOMEN EN 2 SEMANAS" o "COME COMO UNA CERDA Y NO SERÁS MÁS DELGADO, PERO SERÁS MÁS FELIZ!". Estas dietas comerciales, muy lejos de ser verdaderas, se basan en reducción calórica de alimentos, lo que hace que pierdas peso, sí... y seguramente perderás mucho peso... sí... pero alguien ha oido hablar del efecto yoyo? Todo lo que pierdes de esta manera, lo recuperas, y en algunos casos, duplicándolo.

Veamos, imagina que el metabolismo humano de un hombre medio, con una actividad normal de hoy en día, se calcula que consume unas 2000kcal/día. Si le das 2500, se adapta a esas 2500, si le das 1500, reducirás peso, hasta que el cuerpo se adapte a esas 1500, lo que hará que llegue un momento que no adelgaces más, y no solo eso, si no que en el momento que excedas esas 1500... vuelta a la realidad amigo! Esto hace que estas dietas causen ese efecto yoyo. Por otra parte, hay que tener en cuenta, ya no efectos estéticos, si no saludables. Veamos... perder 10 kilos en 1 mes, al igual que ganarlos, es una grandísima locura. El cuerpo tiene que acostumbrarse. Los contrastes son fatales en estos temas. Tu cuerpo ha de ir adaptándose poco a poco a tu nuevo cuerpo, a medida que se va desarrollando. Ya no solo por los órganos, ya que pueden sufrir ciertos desajustes, si no a la propia musculatura, ya que los ligamentos, articulaciones y músculos sufrirán debido al cambio de musculatura tan repentino.

Tras este tosco aburrido, te propongo una solución. Quita la repostería de momento. Vas a sufrir debido al mono que causa el azúcar, pero bueno. Intenta evitar los fritos, al menos no más de 1-2 veces en semana. Pescados plancha y carnes blancas como el pollo o el pavo son soluciones muy buenas para almuerzos y cenas. No abuses de los lácteos, sobre todo de los quesos. Intenta comer mucha fruta y verdura, consiguiendo así un aporte de fibra que el cuerpo necesita para eliminar desechos. Bebe 2 litros de agua al día, ya que eliminarás también toxinas y es bueno mantener hidratado. 

Te aconsejo 5 comidas, ya que está demostrado que es mejor hacer 5 comidas suaves, a 3 fuertes. Desayuno fuerte cuando te levantes, puede ser una tostada con mermelada sin azúcar, o un sándwich de pavo con un vaso de leche, o un bol de cereales con leche. A media mañana, fruta por lo general, una pieza o dos están genial. Para almorzar, toma un plato fuerte, como pollo o pavo a la plancha, o pescado plancha... la merienda una fruta o un yogur está de lujo. Y la cena, ha de ser más suave, puesto que el organismo mientras duerme descansa mejor y recuperas más si cenas ligero. Una ensalada, sopas, atún... 

Evita el pan en las comidas, o no comas mucho. Sobre todo, NO PIQUES ENTRE HORAS, Y SI LO HACES, PICA ALGO DE VERDURA, una zanahoria por ejemplo. 

Te propongo además que salgas a correr 2 veces en semana mínimo, puede ser un martes y un sábado. La teoría dice que a partir de los 40 minutos se quema grasa, pero es difícil que aguantes ese tiempo. Por lo que te recomiendo que corras los primeros días unos 20-30 minutos, y a medida que te vayas sintiendo mejor vayas aumentando el tiempo. Otra opción sería apuntarte a un gimnasio, pero si no te ves con ganas no es necesario si tu único objetivo es el adelgazamiento.

Y un último consejo. NO TE AGOBIES POR TU PESO. La estética es solo que hace que nos sintamos mejor. En ningún caso hay que obsesionarse. Marcarte objetivos a muy corto plazo hace que fracases en un 99% de los casos, porque no ves resultados inmediatos y dices eso de: "joder, pa lo que sufro y no hace na... me como 10 bollos y al carajo" (esto es muy andaluz, lo sé). Esto es una carrera de fondo, y lo importante es estar sano y bien contigo mismo, y esto no se consigue en dos días. Date tiempo, dale tiempo a tu cuerpo, el objetivo es a largo plazo.

Pues ale!! ahí lo lleváis! Espero que no os hayáis dormido por el camino. Otro día que tenga más tiempo cuelgo si queréis alimentos interesantes con algunas propiedades que pueden ayudar (que no propiedades adelgazantes) a conseguir lo que quieres.

Un saludete!! Y Wen rollito!!

----------


## Magnano

en respuesta a lo de Luis.
- el efecto yoyo es superior la subida que la bajada, el cuerpo se acostumbra a asimilar las cosas de una determinada manera, y, al cambiar de nuevo de habitos, el cuerpo sigue asimilando mucho de lo que comer haciendo que subas rapidamente de peso.
- salir dos veces a correr por semana es una porqueria, como mínimo tres.
- los alimentos digeridos que vengan con aceite, a ser posible que el aceite sea de oliva y cocinar igual

----------


## KIKO M

yo veo a dani da ortiz, gea, rubiales, christiam.... y si aspiras a ser un gran mago no te aconsejo que pierdas esos kilillos jejejeje

ya en serio, lo que te ha dicho luis es muy buena opcion, mas que hacer dietas drasticas es mejor cambiar de habitos, yo he llegado a pesar 93 kilos y en un verano perdi 30. Eso si con 17 años que el cuerpo reacciona mas rapido, pero sin duda quitarme ciertos habitos y ciertos caprichos me ayudo bastante. Recarcaria su ultimo parrafo, no te agobies ni pienses solo esteticamente lo importante es estar sano. Yo recuerdo que antes cuando comia "mal" casi siempre tenia problemas gastroinstentinales y me sentia la mayor parte del tiempo pesado y cansado, por eso decidi ponerle remedio pero sin embargo conozco a gente que parece que esta gruesa pero son agiles y activos.... no se como explicarlo, pero la actitud y una vision positiva del asunto ayuda bastante de verdad, sobre todo eso tranquilidad.

aaan se me olvidaba, yo tambien "padezco" de barriga "inflada", aunque este muy canijo se me nota la panza. Te cuento los ejercicios que yo creo que mejor me vienen y uno de ellos se ha convertido en otra de mis aficiones. El primero es pillarte un saco de boxeo y aprende ha hacer los ejercicios correctamente, de esa forma conseguiras que los dorsales se endurezcan y asi "estira" de los laterales haciendo que ese flotador se disimule ( ademas de que te endurece todo el costado que es lo que dijimos antes, fuerte pero sin importar la estetica). El otro ejercicio que te recomiendo y que me tiene enganchado es el "senderismo" por zonas de montañas, te aseguro que pegarte un paliza de 5 o 6 horas por la montaña te sera mas util de lo que piensas, los ejercicios de fondo son muy utiles por que quemas mucho, ademas de esta forma estaras en contacto con la naturaleza y cada vez disfrutaras mas, yo muchas veces me voy solo y la verdad es que te despeja, ademas ayuda mucho a perder esa barriga.

saluttis.

----------


## Némesis

¿Habéis probado con moriros de habre? Dicen que suele funcionar.

En serio... Hay días que me siento avergonzado de pertenecer al primer mundo.

Dedicaos de una puñetera vez a las cosas que de verdad importan y dejad de mirar la báscula (jo*ido invento del demonio). Si pensais que por pesar menos sereis mejores personas es que sois unos mezquinos. Y perdón por la sinceridad.

----------


## tarodin

come 5 veces al día y quitate grasas, un poco d deporte y ale

----------


## magikko

> Perder 10 kilos en un mes, no solo es irreal , sino que en casi afirmativo seria muy peligroso para tu salud...
> 
> ...Como norma basica, elimina de tu alimentación la bolleria industrial, alimentos grasos y todo eso tan delicioso que siempre has sabido que muy sano no es, pero que esta muy rico...


Lo sé, deduje que bajar todo eso en tan poco tiempo solo pondría a mi cuerpo en un balance energetico negativo. Tanto estrés no creo que sea muy muy bueno..

Lo que dices despues tiene toda la razon, tambien lo uno a la lista: MENOS BOLLERIA DESDE HOY

Por cierto, ¿Que tan mala es la azucar refinada? Me han dicho que es mejor endulzar con miel (Y viviendo en el estado que más produce miel en México, puedo aprovechar)




> ...Tras este tosco aburrido, te propongo una solución. Quita la repostería de momento. Vas a sufrir debido al mono que causa el azúcar, pero bueno. Intenta evitar los fritos, al menos no más de 1-2 veces en semana. Pescados plancha y carnes blancas como el pollo o el pavo son soluciones muy buenas para almuerzos y cenas. No abuses de los lácteos, sobre todo de los quesos. Intenta comer mucha fruta y verdura, consiguiendo así un aporte de fibra que el cuerpo necesita para eliminar desechos. Bebe 2 litros de agua al día, ya que eliminarás también toxinas y es bueno mantener hidratado...
> 
> ...Evita el pan en las comidas, o no comas mucho. Sobre todo, NO PIQUES ENTRE HORAS, Y SI LO HACES, PICA ALGO DE VERDURA, una zanahoria por ejemplo...
> 
> ...Te propongo además que salgas a correr 2 veces en semana mínimo, puede ser un martes y un sábado. La teoría dice que a partir de los 40 minutos se quema grasa, pero es difícil que aguantes ese tiempo. Por lo que te recomiendo que corras los primeros días unos 20-30 minutos, y a medida que te vayas sintiendo mejor vayas aumentando el tiempo. Otra opción sería apuntarte a un gimnasio, pero si no te ves con ganas no es necesario si tu único objetivo es el adelgazamiento...


*YO ABUSO DE TODO.* 

Tengo una condicion pesima, no puedo correr ni 5 minutos seguidos, creo que es por eso que abandono el correr al poco tiempo. Lo que  me gusta muchisimo es nadar, por lo que tambien he pensado en meterme a unas piscinas gratuitas que hay cerca de la clinica veterinaria a la que voy.

Por cierto! no les he contado..

Estoy haciendo mis practicas en una clinica (Como dije hace dos segundos), pero queda lejos de la casa, así que despues de salir de la escuela, me voy para ahí.

Pasaba mucha hambre, MUCHA!, al punto de que al llegara a mi casa me comia TODO lo que encontraba.

Un día el estomago me empezó a arder y tomala... fui con el medico y me dieron un tratamiento de omeprazol para la gastritis.

Tenía una sierta molestia en la espalda baja, una sensacion extraña, creí que podía ser algo de las vias urinarias, así que pedí que me hagan un examen general de orina y tambien quimica sanguinea y una biometria hematica para saber como estaba "todo".

El resultado que me dió el doc fue: Colesterol y trigliceridos elevados y una leve infeccion de vias urinarias con sedimento.

NO TOMO AGUA! y se que está terriblemente mal pero se me pasa, se me olvida, pero desde eso tomo toda la que pueda, talves como unos 3 litros al día (cuando antes era muchisimo menos).

Despues de eso, me dio el ardor de estomago otra ves... Soy hipocondriaco... jajaja no es cierto pero si! me trauma mucho mi salud, no me gusta estar enfermo, por lo que me puse a comer mucho para no pasar hambre, además de que el ardor disminuía despues de comer, eso fue iniciando diciembre...

De ahí los 8 kilos de más.




> aaan se me olvidaba, yo tambien "padezco" de barriga "inflada", aunque este muy canijo se me nota la panza. Te cuento los ejercicios que yo creo que mejor me vienen y uno de ellos se ha convertido en otra de mis aficiones. El primero es pillarte un saco de boxeo y aprende ha hacer los ejercicios correctamente, de esa forma conseguiras que los dorsales se endurezcan y asi "estira" de los laterales haciendo que ese flotador se disimule ( ademas de que te endurece todo el costado que es lo que dijimos antes, fuerte pero sin importar la estetica). El otro ejercicio que te recomiendo y que me tiene enganchado es el "senderismo" por zonas de montañas, te aseguro que pegarte un paliza de 5 o 6 horas por la montaña te sera mas util de lo que piensas, los ejercicios de fondo son muy utiles por que quemas mucho, ademas de esta forma estaras en contacto con la naturaleza y cada vez disfrutaras mas, yo muchas veces me voy solo y la verdad es que te despeja, ademas ayuda mucho a perder esa barriga.
> 
> saluttis.


Lo del saco de box me gusta, me gusta la idea, me gusta el box! (¿Alguien más tiene ganas de ver que Manny Pacquiao pierda más seguido? grrrrr), pero tendría que trabajar en encontrar el saco.

La idea de la caminata me gusta, hay unos parques cerca de aquí que, tienen las caracteristicas como para escalar y caminar por rampas muy inclinadas).




> ¿Habéis probado con moriros de habre? Dicen que suele funcionar.
> 
> En serio... Hay días que me siento avergonzado de pertenecer al primer mundo.
> 
> Dedicaos de una puñetera vez a las cosas que de verdad importan y dejad de mirar la báscula (jo*ido invento del demonio). Si pensais que por pesar menos sereis mejores personas es que sois unos mezquinos. Y perdón por la sinceridad.


La idea principal de todo, es por los resultados que me dio el medico, aunque me han dicho que posiblemente comí algo que no debí comer un dia antes de las tomas de sangre y por es salieron elevados los trigli y el cole.

Aunque tampoco te miento, tambien hay un poquito de vanidad  :Frown:  es raro sentir que de un mes a otro tu ropa ya no te quede. 

A mi nunca me ha importado la apariencia de las personas, para nada, hay miles de personas muy interesantes en el mundo y he tenido mucha suerte de conocer a varias de ellas, y me gusta mucho poder aprender lo que yo pueda de ellas, jamás me ha pasado por la cabeza su fisico, sería algo bobo pensar así (y muy triste).

Creo que la unica persona en la que si me preocupa un poquito su apariencia es conmigo. Aunque no se si esté muy bien  :Frown: 

Bueno, por el momento ta tengo mi pollo en la nevera y le daré la bienvenida a las ensaladas (mi mamá está mal tambien así que entre los dos comeremos ensaladitas)

Conforme pasen los días, les diré que tal va el asunto.

Gracias a todos por tomarse la molestia de dejar un comentario.

Saludos y si hay más tips, no dejen de aportar!

----------


## Némesis

Magikko, claro que sería triste. Por eso he dicho lo que he dicho antes.

Si hubieras vivido el problema en casa te aseguro que verías las cosas de otra forma (no es mi caso, pero por desgracia conozco muchos).

----------


## queco

Dicen que funciona muy bien la dieta CLM*














*CLM: Dícese de la dieta que consiste que Comer La Mitad de lo que comes habitualmente.

----------


## KIKO M

Nemesis ¿mezquinos?, ¿pensar que por pesar menos seremos mejores personas? ... no se en que momento ha parecido eso en este post, ademas las respuestas han recarcando justo la situacion contraria. Como cada cual tiene derecho a tratar su cuerpo como quiera siempre que no perjudique a un tercero y si el chabal pide consejos y se les da, sin que esto tenga que ser un tabu ni nada parecido como para que nadie se moleste. Sinceramente creo que la mayoria de los que andamos por aqui ( digo  que lo creo por lo que leo ) tenemos superado el tema de la "apariencia".

es lo que yo creo.

----------


## El Munir

> ¿Habéis probado con moriros de habre? Dicen que suele funcionar.
> 
> En serio... Hay días que me siento avergonzado de pertenecer al primer mundo.
> 
> Dedicaos de una puñetera vez a las cosas que de verdad importan y dejad de mirar la báscula (jo*ido invento del demonio). Si pensais que por pesar menos sereis mejores personas es que sois unos mezquinos. Y perdón por la sinceridad.


¿¡Qué es esa caja con imágenes en la que has escrito eso con aquella cosa con letras dibujadas!?

Por favor...

----------


## Némesis

> Como cada cual tiene derecho a tratar su cuerpo como quiera siempre que no perjudique a un tercero y si el chabal pide consejos y se les da, sin que esto tenga que ser un tabu ni nada parecido como para que nadie se moleste. Sinceramente creo que la mayoria de los que andamos por aqui ( digo  que lo creo por lo que leo ) tenemos superado el tema de la "apariencia".
> 
> es lo que yo creo.


No es ningún tabú. Eso ya se sabe.

La obsesión por estar delgado no solamente ha creado las enfermedades que todos tenemos en la cabeza... Ha creado otras cosas: frustraciones, fracasos de pareja, dietas totalmente insanas, culto al cuerpo exagerado, insultos crueles, niños marginados en los colegios... El problema es más grave de lo que parece, y se trata con frivolidad y ligereza. Así que perdona, pero de tabú nada de nada.

Todo, por algo tan tonto como hacer el burro con algo como la comida. Algo esencial para vivir, que muchos seres humanos no tienen ni tendrán. Si de mi dependiera, quemaría todas las básculas del mundo ahora mismo, y sólo permitiría que las tuvieran los médicos.

El Munir, no entiendo tu mensaje. Explícate mejor.

----------


## magikko

> ...Algo esencial para vivir...


Bueno, voy a opinar por que yo abrí el tema y siento que el ambiente se está poniendo poco denso. Es verdad que es algo esencial para vivir, pero tambien es algo que en exceso es malo (y que puede causar muchos problemas a la salud)

No hablamos de bulimia y anorexia para ser delgados y gustarle a la novia o de comer una hoja de lechuga al día, como dijo KIKO M: "..Sinceramente creo que la mayoria de los que andamos por aqui ( digo que lo creo por lo que leo ) tenemos superado el tema de la "apariencia"..."

Yo creo lo mismo que él.

Pero a pesar de que la mayoria de los consejos que se han dado han sido encaminados al buen comer y a realizar algo de deporte, este es un foro publico y talves alguien lo mal entienda.

Espero que la gente que lea el tema esté conciente sobre los riesgos, si no es así, dejo este link, es un texto pequeño (para que no se aburran) que da alguna información, pero asi como internet está lleno de dietas, tambien está lleno de articulos sobre sus riesgos. 

*El peligro de las dietas.*

http://bajar-de-peso.com/serios-peligros-de-las-dietas/

----------


## KIKO M

> No es ningún tabú. Eso ya se sabe.
> 
> La obsesión por estar delgado no solamente ha creado las enfermedades que todos tenemos en la cabeza... Ha creado otras cosas: frustraciones, fracasos de pareja, dietas totalmente insanas, culto al cuerpo exagerado, insultos crueles, niños marginados en los colegios... El problema es más grave de lo que parece, y se trata con frivolidad y ligereza. Así que perdona, pero de tabú nada de nada.
> 
> Todo, por algo tan tonto como hacer el burro con algo como la comida. Algo esencial para vivir, que muchos seres humanos no tienen ni tendrán. Si de mi dependiera, quemaría todas las básculas del mundo ahora mismo, y sólo permitiría que las tuvieran los médicos.
> 
> El Munir, no entiendo tu mensaje. Explícate mejor.


Compañero, por suerte o por desgracia conozco esos problemas tanto en 1º como en 3º persona asi que si por algun momento en este post se hubiera insinuado algo de eso no seria yo el que posteara. Si quieres debatimos el problema en otro sitio para no estropearle el post al chabal. No digo que no tengas razon en tus argumentos, lo unico que veo fuera de lugar es que insinues que aqui vamos de superficiales y mucho menos que seamos mezquinos.

Lo de la basculas solo a los medicos... de acuerdo, pero que ellos se encarguen tambien de darnos lo que tenemos que comer no?, en fin que tampoco vamos a hacer un debate de esto aqui, pero que te vuelvo a decir que si piensas eso de alguien que haya posteado en este post estas equivocado de todas todas ( al menos por lo que se ha escrito por aqui)

Un saludo.

----------


## almogavar

Para perder lo mejor es lo que te ha dicho DanielSam la dieta del cucurucho. ( lo que no se es por que yo peso 110 kg )

----------


## El Munir

> El Munir, no entiendo tu mensaje. Explícate mejor.


Lo que quiero decir es que al igual que tú nos consideras mezquinos, yo te considero hipócrita. Nos dices eso desde tu cómoda casa mientras posteas en un foro ¿de magia? ¿La magia salva vidas? Creo que es más importante estar sano que entretener a otros. Si te vas a quejar, al menos sé coherente.

Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

O relajáis el tono, o le digo a Iban que azuce los perros.
*Para mantener una conversación "normal", no hace falta faltar a los demás.*

*¡Hasta aquí, por favor!*

----------


## Ming

> ¿La magia salva vidas?


¿Estás seguro de que no?
(me tomareis por loca...)

----------


## Némesis

> Lo que quiero decir es que al igual que tú nos consideras mezquinos, yo te considero hipócrita. Nos dices eso desde tu cómoda casa mientras posteas en un foro ¿de magia? ¿La magia salva vidas? Creo que es más importante estar sano que entretener a otros. Si te vas a quejar, al menos sé coherente.
> 
> Saludos


Yo no os he considerado mezquinos a vosotros, reléete mi mensaje y verás por quién iba esa palabra.

Si no queréis entender bien qué quiero decir yo no tengo la culpa.

¿Dónde ves tú la hipocresía? Hipocresía es mentir sobre lo que se piensa. En todo caso, habré pecado de lo contrario: de un exceso de sinceridad.

Nada, retiro lo dicho.

Todo el mundo a hacer dieta ya mismo, figurines, que si no no sereis nadie en la vida.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Némesis, hombre, sin maldad ninguna... No entiendo tu tono en serio. No es necesario que retires nada si lo piensas. No sé por quién irá lo que has dicho, supongo que por todos los que hemos contestado. Pero tío, mira bien tu primer mensaje, y el segundo, porque o me he perdido algo, o no entiendo nada de nada en serio...

No digo que nos hayas insultado, eso está claro. Pero en un tema que estábamos todos de buen rollo exponiendo opiniones y algunas cosas, pues es un poco raro que saltes como has saltado. 

Lo que sí te digo es que estoy absolutamente deacuerdo contigo en que siendo más delgado no seremos mejores personas. En que es asqueroso que en el primer mundo sobre tantisimo la comida y en el tercero falte. Y que la obsesión del culto al cuerpo,  es desmedida y desproporcionada. Hasta aquí, vale. Pero sigo sin saber porqué has saltado así, porque de verdad, no he visto a nadie diciendo que haya que ser más delgado, o que si eres gordo se vayan a reir de ti...

Hablas de complejos, de enfermedades varias, de niños que lo pasan mal en el colegio. YO lo pasé mal, por no decir MUY MAL. Yo llevo jugando unos 12 años a balonmano. No sabes qué es la vergüenza de tener que quitarme la camiseta en el vestuario para ducharme y que toooooodos se rían de tí. O ir a la playa y que todo tu equipo se ría de tí. O estar en la clase y que venga el tipico comemierdas y se ría de tí. Sabes qué? Que con eso, he aprendido a que me la sopla un poco bastante la apariencia. Me gusta cuidarme porque me siento bien. Porque me relaja, porque me despeja hacer deporte, porque quiero estar sano. En ningún caso quiero estar mejor para tener más actividad social, o ser algo en la vida por ser así. YO SOY EL PRIMERO QUE HA TENIDO COMPLEJOS EN EL COLEGIO, FUERA DE ÉL Y EN SU VIDA EN GENERAL, y ahora me da igual, aprendí a valorar a la gente por como es, no por su apariencia. Y creo que así estamos la mayoría (en lo de que la apariencia nos importa un pepino).

Yo no creo que seas un hipócrita, ni que no tengas razón en tus argumentos, de verdad!! Tan sólo te digo que me parece como poco raro, el modo en el que has cogido tu cuchillo, y te has puesto a escribir en el post cortando cabezas, cuando aquí nadie creo que haya dicho nada para ofender... creo. De verdad, si ha sido así, y sobre todo si ha sido por mi parte, lo siento. Unos pocos de los que me conocen saben lo mal que lo he pasado debido a eso, y lo que opino ahora mismo del tema, que es lo expuesto anteriormente.

Ya te digo, creo que tienes toda la razón del mundo, habría que quemar todas las vásculas del mundo, y dejárselas a los médicos. Y ni a los médicos, ya que el peso en pocas ocasiones es un dato realmente significativo para determinar la salud de alguien. Pero también creo que si queremos sentirnos mejor por satisfacción propia, por afán de superación, despejarnos y no por fines solo estéticos (ojo, SOLO estéticos), pues chapó.

Nada tío, wen rollito para todos, y no soltemos a los perros, que llueve demasiado!

Un saludete

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo hace tiempo quise adelgazar.

El médico me dijo que no podría comer esto, aquello...

Yo lo acepté todo sin rechistar. Quería estar más delgado (y ligar, la edad tonta es lo que tiene).

Tampoco podría hacer vida sedentaria, tendría que hacer deporte...

Yo asentía a todo. Estaba absolutamente convencido de cualquier cosa por mucho que me pareciera puro sufrimiento...

Y entonces leí los papeles de la dieta...

-¿Y chocolate?

-¡No, eso está absolutamente prohibido en tu caso!-

En ese momento, agaché la cabeza, metí la mano en el bolsillo donde llevaba aún un par de chocolatinas de la mañana, las saqué allí mismo, y le dije al médico mientras le daba un mordisco:

-Lo siento, seré gordo, ¡pero feliz!

Y en eso estoy. Creo que sinceramente, de lo que se trata es de eso, de no dañar tu salud. Mientras no sea ese el caso, simplemente sé tu mismo y vive la vida. Que sólo hay una.

----------


## Magnano

> Y entonces leí los papeles de la dieta...
> 
> -¿Y chocolate?
> 
> -¡No, eso está absolutamente prohibido en tu caso!
> 
> En ese momento, agaché la cabeza, metí la mano en el bolsillo donde llevaba aún un par de chocolatinas de la mañana, las saqué allí mismo, y le dije al médico mientras le daba un mordisco:
> 
> -Lo siento, seré gordo, ¡pero feliz!


Te acabas de convertir en mi idolo, grande Eidan!!

----------


## El Munir

En mi caso empecé un régimen porque tengo problemas de espalda y porque no rindo tanto como podría en el deporte que practico. De todas formas, si alguien quiere adelgazar por pura estética no me parece mal. Si me quejase de eso, tendría que tirar mi ordenador, dejar de ver mi tele, vestirme con ropa hecha por mí. ¿La universidad? ¿Qué es eso? Etc.

Si hemos aceptado pertenecer al primer mundo no sé cuál es el filtro que siguen algunos. Bueno sí, sí lo sé: lo que ellos hacen está bien, lo que no hacen o no necesitan hacer, no. Y no lo digo con intención de atacarte, Némesis, hablo en general; tú no dejas de parecerme una persona razonable que tal vez no haya entendido bien los calvarios que el sobrepeso conlleva. ¿Que la estética no debería preocupar? Cierto, pero el problema no es del niño que quiere dejar de estar gordo, es de aquéllos a su alrededor que le hacen desearlo.

Un saludo

----------


## magikko

> Yo hace tiempo quise adelgazar.
> 
> El médico me dijo que no podría comer esto, aquello...
> 
> Yo lo acepté todo sin rechistar. Quería estar más delgado (y ligar, la edad tonta es lo que tiene).
> 
> Tampoco podría hacer vida sedentaria, tendría que hacer deporte...
> 
> Yo asentía a todo. Estaba absolutamente convencido de cualquier cosa por mucho que me pareciera puro sufrimiento...
> ...


No pienso vivir comiendo acelgas toda mi vida! Por cierto, ayer compré unas en el supermercado, no se si los Yucatecos somos carnivoros pero, ayer que lo pensé, toda la semana como carne.. y los domingos la cochinita! (¿Alguien sabe lo que es?)



En ese contenedor hay medio cerdo marinado con recado rojo, el cual fue enterrado sobre brazas y tapado con ojas de plátano. Prepararlo es casi un arte. No hay quien no la ame!

Y yo que tambien amo las hojaldras de jamón y queso. (Una amiga de suiza estuvo un tiempo aquí y un día le di a comer una, me dijo que nunca las habia visto, para el que no sepa que es una hojaldra, es ¿pan de ojaldre? delgado, relleno de jamon y queso cubierto con azucar: Al hornearse, el queso se funde y la azucar se carameliza...) 



Por cierto, ella me dijo que comemos mucho y tiene razon, solo fijense, solo ayer que lo analizé me di cuenta de que aquí es comun desayunar el café con panes, luego comer algo en la escuela (En mi caso las tortas de carne al carbon) en la casa lo que hagan: Desde panuchos! (tortilla de masa de maiz rellena de frijoles machacados, frita, a la cual se le pone sobre ella lechuga, pavo, aguacate, cebolla, tomate) hasta frijol con puerco,  más pan dulce en la tarde, o las venteras que pasas por las calles con elotes con sal y chile, las pulpas de tamarindo, más pan en la tarde (bueno, aveces, eso es opcional) y la cena de nache, que puede ser alguna que otra torta de pastor. No es todos los dias pero si, ocurre dentro de la semana.

No solo mandasaurous me ha enamorado, ellos igual:



Esos son los panuchos, por si alguien no conocía.

Las amo! y eso nadie me lo quitará. No tomaré más refrescos de cola ni comeré los 2 panes dulces de cada tarde, pero una hojaldra de ves en cuando a nadie le hace mal jeje.

Los flanes, las papas fritas de la tarde, los chetos en el oxxo, los perros calientes de media noche, acostarnos todos los amigos como boas con el pantalón abierto despues de llegar del bufet de pizza,  eso ya no lo quiero, solo quiero comer bien, no matarme de hambre.

Escribir esta respuesta me ha hecho sentir mucho antojo jajaja, si alguien quiere algun día hacer algo de comida del sureste de méxico, yo le puedo dar unas recetas.

Está programado que, en un mes? Bueno, en algo así o no se si más, se me harán otras pruebas con el medico. Ya les diré como salí.

Por el momento hoy ya no comí tortillas y tomé limonada. 

Pero el chocolate, la hojaldra semanal y el sushi, nadie me lo quita.

----------


## magikko

Por cierto, hablando con un maestro de la escuela, me comentó que una manera facil de llevar una sana alimentacion es usando el plato del "buen comer"


http://www.alimentacion-sana.com.ar/...conunplato.htm

Menciona que:

Es importante comprender que una alimentación correcta debe cumplir las siguientes reglas:

Debe ser completa y variada; es decir, que incluye al menos uno de los alimentos de todos los grupos.

Debe ser suficiente; esto es, que cubra las necesidades de ingesta de proteínas, carbohidratos, grasas, vitaminas y minerales, para mantener una nutrición adecuada y un peso saludable.

Debe ser adecuada, acorde con los gustos y la cultura, así como que se ajuste a los recursos económicos.

Y en cantidades se reduce basicamente se reduce a: 

Frutas y verduras: Muchas.
Cereales: Suficientes.
Leguminosas y productos de origen animal: Pocos.

----------


## Magon

ejercicio nada de bolleria industrial si tienes hambre una manzana o pavo si tienes sed agua, si solo tienes gusanillo agua (funciona, quita el minihambre  :117: )

----------


## Némesis

EL Munir, parece que no quieres entenderme.

Una cosa es un sobrepeso patológico, del que perjudica la salud, del que puede traerte graves problemas. Y otra cosa muy diferente, es la obsesión por el peso, el pasar hambre por gusto, el estar constantemente pensando en las apariencias, el entrar en un quirófano por gusto cuando es un lugar en el que hay que entrar cuando se está enfermo, y todas estas giliflauteces, que detesto y detestaré siempre. En definitiva: el no aceptarse a uno mismo.

Y vamos a aclarar de una vez lo de la mezquindad: mezquino es aquel que cree que es mejor por ser más delgado, por tener mejor figura. Me parece absurdo tener que repetirlo, porque estaba muy clarito, como si estuvieramos en clase de párvulos. ¿Está ya claro, señoritas ofendidas?

----------


## KIKO M

Yo lo unico que digo es que Nemesis lleva razon.

----------


## Mistico

> EL Munir, parece que no quieres entenderme.
> 
> Una cosa es un sobrepeso patológico, del que perjudica la salud, del que puede traerte graves problemas. Y otra cosa muy diferente, es la obsesión por el peso, el pasar hambre por gusto, el estar constantemente pensando en las apariencias, el entrar en un quirófano por gusto cuando es un lugar en el que hay que entrar cuando se está enfermo, y todas estas giliflauteces, que detesto y detestaré siempre. En definitiva: el no aceptarse a uno mismo.
> 
> Y vamos a aclarar de una vez lo de la mezquindad: mezquino es aquel que cree que es mejor por ser más delgado, por tener mejor figura. Me parece absurdo tener que repetirlo, porque estaba muy clarito, como si estuvieramos en clase de párvulos. ¿Está ya claro, señoritas ofendidas?



Me he querido mantener al margen de la conversación, pero creo que ya es hora de hacer notar al menos un par de aspectos:

1.- El no sentirse bien consigo mismo, el no aceptarse, es parte de una patología psicológica, es decir, una enfermedad, más o menos grave dependiendo el caso y que te impide ser feliz y desarrollarte como persona tal y como lo hace otro cualquiera. No todos se miden con la misma vara y no todos se sienten igual siendo de una u otra manera. 

2.- Cada uno puede tener la opinión que quiera sobre el tema de la cirugía estética. He vivido y convivido con personas que se han sometido a este tipo de operaciones. Biológicamente ninguna la necesitaba. De cara a la "gente" parecía que tampoco, pero la experiencia y el tiempo, me han y les han demostrado a quienes se sometieron que una "simple operación" para corregirse un tabique nasal o empequeñecerlo les han otorgado una autoestima que no conseguían de ninguna otra manera. 

Pienso que el peso es un asunto semejante. ¿Hay que aceptarse? Sí....y No. Cada uno es un mundo. Cada uno tiene unas aptitudes y actitudes, unas armas que le permiten afrontar psicológicamente aspectos de la vida que le desagradan. 


Némesis, compañero, creo (aunque no lo veas o no lo quieras ver) que el término mezquino (mezquindad) está fuera de lugar. 

¿Es uno mejor por ser más delgado (se entiende más esbelto)? Pues depende ¿Me hace sentir mejor? ¿Sí? Entonces soy mejor. Me beneficia, mejora mi estado de ánimo. Eso, para mi es suficiente. Cosa distinta es creerse SUPERIOR (e ir de prepotente) al resto por ser más delgado o estar más atlético.

Se le da mucha importancia a la lectura, a la cultura, a hablar idiomas, tener un nivel intelectual alto...yo suelto aquí la cuestión...¿Tiene eso más valor que el estado físico? Si es que sí ¿por qué? "Mente sana en cuerpo sano" 

Ni critico, ni quiero que se entienda así, la opinión de nadie. Expreso la mía. Opino que es imprescindible sentirse bien físicamente para rendir en los campos mentales y opino que todos los extremos están equivocados. "En el punto medio está la virtud".

EDITO PARA ACLARAR UN ASPECTO( por si no ha quedado claro): Sentirse bien físicamente no equivale a estar delgado, equivale a eso, a sentirse bien físicamente, a estar contento con el cuerpo de uno, pero eso no implica aceptar el cuerpo de uno.

Un saludo.

----------


## magikko

> ¿Está ya claro, señoritas ofendidas?


Desde el principio ha estado claro, ha estado claro desde antes de iniciar el tema! Tan claro que creo que no lo viste, aun así, todas estas señoritas ofendidas entendieron a que te referias y te dieron la razón, ¿como no hacerlo?! Si los que escribimos aquí, pensamos igual.

Es solo que todo lo que has mencionado es tan obvio (De hecho no me habia puesto a pensar que tan obvio puede ser) que creo que ni mención necesitaba.

Aún así fue dicho varías veces, eso si, en un tono que no entendimos.

Pero es bueno! Como dije es un foro publico y alguien puede malinterpretarlo.

Gracias señorita testaruda y enojona, las cosas ya estan claras. 




> Todo el mundo a hacer dieta ya mismo, figurines, que si no no sereis nadie en la vida.


Con eso, mucho gimnacio y una que otra cirugia estetica, podríamos ser modelos, y uff... me imagino que han de ganar muuy bien.


Y si le ponemos candadito al tema? 

Candado!

Pero rápido que hay viene nemesis, y no es el sobre peso el que daña el autoestima, es él!

(¿Con esto ya me vuelvo lider de las señoritas ofendidas o tengo que llorar más?)

Candado!

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo cierro, porque esto no lleva a ninguna parte ya demás porque el creador del post lo ha pedido varias veces.

----------

